# need some help on LED lighting!



## Laurie Dear (17 Mar 2015)

Hi,

I am interested in lighting for my 50L tank. I have come across 3 lots of LED lighting for 60cm long tank. I find it hard to get some decent reviews and thought asking on a forum might be the best option for me. The three i have chosen are LED because of power and the fact bulbs aren't having to be replaced so often so in the long run saving me some money.

So here are the three:
1) Wavepoint LED Light High Output 24 inch 20Watt
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...ube-high-output-daylight-24in-20w-10000k.html

2) UP PRO-U-P-20 Aquarium Light for Aquatic Plants 24Inch 60CM
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-U-P-20-Aquarium-Light-for-Aquatic-Plants-60CM-p-933904.html

3) Arcadia Classica Stretch Marine LED 26w 60cm 33 x LEDs
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/fis...a-stretch-freshwater-led-lighting-561962.html

Some input as to experience or any knowledge on what might be better would be massively appreciated! thank you!

cheers

Laurie


----------



## greenmac75 (17 Mar 2015)

I've had 2 wavepoints and  both  failed , I would not recommend  them


----------



## Laurie Dear (17 Mar 2015)

thanks! that's a good one to remove. most expensive


----------



## stu_ (17 Mar 2015)

A forum thread with comments about the UP Leds
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/up-aqua-pro-u-series-p-plants-led-lighting.33548/
One of sponsors ( in the UK), sells em
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/pro-led-light-u-series-p-by-up-aqua-available-now.36451/


----------



## Another Phil (18 Mar 2015)

Hi Laurie Dear,

A bit of info on the Arcadia Stretch here;

http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/classica-stretch-led/

My brief tests on the fresh-water version indicated similar lengths are comparable to T5 tubes, so the marine versions are a little brighter at surface but not much different at depth.
I've got the fresh-water version so can't help much other than to say It gives a shimmer without being disco-y. My first LED usage so I don't know about others.
cheers phil


----------



## Laurie Dear (18 Mar 2015)

thanks Phil! really helpful. i didn't realise i had put the marine version on! thanks for pointing that out. too many tabs open. i meant to have put the fresh-water version on.


----------



## kirk (18 Mar 2015)

Hello, is it for low tech?  If so checkout the leddy smart aquael lamp only 6 watts.   I've just put one on my lads tank.  It's about the size of a large mobile phone.   You could run two,  ours cost under30 notes.  
Just an idea.


----------



## kirk (18 Mar 2015)




----------



## kirk (18 Mar 2015)




----------



## Another Phil (18 Mar 2015)

Hi Laurie Dear,

Bit of info on The Arcadia Stretch LED here;
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/arcadia-stretch-t5-mini-comparison.36523/#post-392999

LED tech is changing so rapidly I can't keep up 
cheers phil


----------



## Laurie Dear (18 Mar 2015)

@Another Phil - thanks. that link before was useful, thank new link you just sent is really useful thank you!
@kirk yes low tech. 
2ft long, 
50litre tank. 
eheim 60 filter
JBL manado substrate with JBL aquabasis + area of sand.

That's about it  want to test one of those three for a future high tech tank
Now reduced down to two due to greenmac75's comment about wavepoints  

I'll probably go for the cheaper option (though there isn't much of a difference) as finance is screwing me over at the moment!

thanks everyone  appreciated


----------

